# Frame Building Clinics......



## af73 (Apr 24, 2004)

I just read an article in a british bike mag about a frame builder who, for a price, will teach people how to custom braze and make the steel frame of your type (29'er, single speed, geared, etc.) they come to his town for a week, and build their own frame. Does anyone know of a place or company in the states that can do that?
Af73


----------



## mintbiker (Sep 16, 2005)

*Frame Building Classes*

We do. Check out our site at www.mintcycles.com . We can help you build a steel or titanium frame. Drop us a line and we can get into more details. We use Anvil tooling, which is probably the new high standard in the industry.

Mojito


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey mintbiker

Do you know of any frame building classes in wastern Canada. I looked at your website and it seems to be what I'm looking for but it's way to far away for me.

Thanks


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Hotlinks*

Check out the Hotlinks section and look for Brew; he has frame building classes.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

While not a framebuilder, UBI offers classes in ti and steel frame building, as well as many others pertaining to the bike industry www.bikeschool.com


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Frame building courses:

-Mint Cycles
www.mintcycles.com

-Brew Bicycles
-www.brewracingframes.com

-UBI (probably the most highly regarded)
www.bikeschool.com

-Doug Fattic (brazing)
Search the framebuilding email listserv here: http://search.bikelist.org/

Yamaguichi
http://www.yamaguchibike.com/content/School

Hot Tubes-Toby Staunton
http://www.hottubes.com/ShopWebSite/Frame Building Class.html

Online resources
-Frame building list serv

Frame building forum
http://www.frameforum.net/forum2/index.php?act=home


----------



## Joe Nation (May 16, 2007)

For those in the UK/Europe, try Dave Yates:

http://www.daveyatescycles.co.uk/courses.htm


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.bohemianbicycles.com/frame class.html


----------



## MikeJRA (Aug 22, 2010)

For people in the west. Paul Brodie is now teaching how to build frames.

http://www.ufv.ca/Continuing_Studies/Courses/Trades_and_Technology/Bicycle_frame-building.htm


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

The BREW class is another option. Google BREW racing frames. What I like about the BREW class is that it is simple tools and TIG. (grinding wheel, file, and TIG). No big fancy milling machines needed. Miters are cut by hand using tools that the average guy can afford. Steve does some brazing but he seems to be more of a TIG guy these days although I think he may be doing a brazing class at some point.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

Apparently there is a rule that this thread has to be revived every 2 years. isn't this in the faq by now? Like everyone else, I'm too lazy to read it.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm looking at Vicious Cycle's frame and paint courses. Any opinions on it?

frame building course « Metal Guru

Looks like Drew Guldalian of Engin Cycles is a featured instructor coming up, but I think that course is already full. Looking at the work of Carl's students... wow.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

Old glory mountain bike (very close to that) has a list of frame building classes, I'm considering taking a class at some point in the future but I've done no research.


----------

